# Cyprexx losing Fannie, who's the new national?



## SRT-Diesel

So we got an announcement that cyprexx wasn't doing Fannie Mae in Texas starting September 1st, anybody know who has the new contract?


----------



## npm

hearing it might be Safeguard


----------



## Valley

I am also hearing it might be SafeGuard


----------



## GTX63

The contracts just keep going back and forth...


----------



## STARBABY

Is Cyprexx losing Fannie Mae in Kentucky too?


----------



## BRADSConst

With the new Debris rates being thrown out by Safeguard, it wouldn't surprise me. They are equally  with Cyprexx so they can probably compete with for the FNMA work........


----------



## Cleanupman

Ams?????


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Cleanupman said:


> Ams?????


I sure hope not


----------



## BPWY

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result.


This sure seems like what is happening with the fannie contract.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

It's confirmed AMS got it. 
$220 flat for upto 30 cubes. 
$110 flat for cleaning regardless of size and how dirty it is. 
$85 for lawn no negotiating. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## brm1109

Good luck is right. The last time they called me I had all to do not to laugh at the lady.
Cant wait to see what these properties look like in a month.


----------



## Cleanupman

SRT-Diesel said:


> It's confirmed AMS got it.
> $220 flat for upto 30 cubes.
> $110 flat for cleaning regardless of size and how dirty it is.
> $85 for lawn no negotiating.
> 
> Good luck guys.


Source???? if you don't want to put it on the board PM me please...

in regards to those prices....KA_WACK!!!!! can I get a duck


----------



## SRT-Diesel

AMS Fannie Mae Work Order Pricing Confirmation
Reply to this email to confirm your acceptance of the pricing below
Full Service

ALL AMS WORK ORDERS ISSUED AND COMPLETED WITH A DOLLAR AMOUNT IS SUBJECT TO A 20% DISCOUNT  ON GROSS AMOUNT OF AUDITED INVOICE

SIGNATURE:

Initial Service Work Orders (Standard Area Pricing)

$110.00
Cleaning Initial –. Submit with ample before and after photos.

IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water.

72 Hours - All surfaces must be cleaned after Trash Removal to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a cleaning solution. Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors, clean all bath & kitchen fixture and appliances. The Property will be “Ready to Show” once complete.

72 Hours - Bathroom: Clean all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Clean all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes.

Floors: Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming. All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles. Clean fireplace or wood burning stove by removing ashes, sweeping firebox and hearth and closing damper.

Ceiling: Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas.

72 Hours - Kitchen: Clean all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. The oven cleaner will be thoroughly rinsed and wiped at the end of the cleaning. The refrigerator and freezer must be cleaned and free of any mildew and build up stains. Thoroughly clean inside and outside of the exhaust vent over the stove.

Laundry Room / utility room: Clean laundry room, and HVAC closets including under and top of water heater and around furnace. ONE AIR FRESHENER per WET ROOM dated. Please use the type shown below. DO NOT USE non-gel type air freshener.


$290.00
Trash Removal –. Submit with a signed Safety Hazard Checklist and ample before and after photos.

72 Hours - Remove all trash and debris from the interior and the exterior of the property and from within all structures on the property (including, but not limited to porches, attics, garages, outlying buildings, storage sheds, decks, patios, crawl spaces, gutters, roof debris, etc.).

NOTE: In the event Contractor believes the value of the personal property exceeds $500 or has intrinsic personal value, then contact the Property Coordinator, prior to conducting a Trash Out and removing personal property.

72 Hours - Regardless of quantity (up to 35 cubic yards)
Interior of Property - To include basements, attics, store rooms, sheds, carports and garages. The removal and proper disposal of all debris, trash, personal effects. Call from site for approval of any freestanding appliances, floor coverings or fixtures unless they have been tagged/marked for removal.

Exterior of Property - Dispose of all debris and trash, rubble, fallen tree branches, abandoned vehicles, and any other objects such as discarded paper products, newspapers, fliers, glass, and wood.
Materials of flammable, hazardous, or environmentally destructive nature shall be removed and disposed of in accordance with EPA guidelines and local codes and ordinances. 

Any debris removal over (35 cubic yards) must be reported to your state representative. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.

Damaged window blinds, shades, curtains should be removed from windows and placed on the floor for removal. Remove appliances and/or building systems/components such as ranges, refrigerators, dishwashers, air conditioners, or carpeting that has been extensively damaged or soiled, are inoperable beyond the point where repair is a reasonable option. Do not remove items that have a useful life and value to buyer. Please report to your State Representative any Building Materials found at property.



$110.00
Cash for Keys - Trash Removal –. Submit with ample before and after photos with Personal Property Checklist and safety hazard checklist.

The same scope of work as “Trash Removal” but this is a CFK property and the debris count IF ANY should be minimal. ONLY one trash removal or Cash for keys – Trash Removal work order will be issued per property (NOT BOTH).

Any debris removal over (8) cubic yards must be reported to your AMS State Representative with supporting photo documentation. Once confirmed over 8 cubic yards AMS will re-issue Trash-Removal at regular flat rate. 

All services (Cleaning Initial, Landscaping Initial, Initial Trash out, and Winterization (when in season)) must be completed as per normal scope. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.


$85.00
Landscaping Initial –. Submit with ample before and after photos.

72 Hours - Each property will be maintained in a neat, presentable condition and make sure the lawn has a well “MANICURED” look with good curb appeal. Ensure that the property is in the “ready to show” condition that is required at all times. Problems should be noted during routine services should be supported with digital photographs.

72 Hours - Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot. Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level, no tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush. Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½. Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn, Ensure all clippings are bagged. All trash/debris must be removed from the site and disposed of at a refuse site (no illegal dumping will be tolerated). Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways. Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming.


$70.00
Winterization –. Submit with ample before and after photos. (Plumbing Repairs require AMS approval)

Northern States – 9/1 to 5/1 and Southern States- 10/1 to 4/1

24 Hours - Winterization is required; all properties must be winterized between October 1st and March 31st for Southern States. Properties in Northern territories will be winterized and/or re-winterized from September 1st to April 31st.

NOTE: CA Vendors – Water Heaters require strapping year round

24 Hours - All water will be shut off at the water meter and water meter is connected as permitted by local codes and ordinances. All faucets and access points are to be opened; All pipes are to be drained and then have remaining water forcibly evacuated using compressed air
Shut all faucets, valves and access points and pressurize system to 35 PSI. Systems must hold 35 PSI for 30 minutes to pass a pressure test.

De-energize water heater, attach hose and drain into floor drain or outside. Close drain upon completion. Deposit NON-TOXIC antifreeze (propylene glycol - pink in color) in all drains, p-traps, dishwashers, toilet bowls, toilet tanks, and water collection points in the plumbing system.

Take Before Photos Of Winterization/De-Winterization/Securing

Install All Proper Signage

· Turn Off Water At Meter / or supply (well)
· Turn Off Breaker / Gas To Water Heater
· Set Thermostat To 55
· Open All Valves
· Drain Water Heater
· Hook Up Air Compressor
· Blow Lines With Air Compressor
· Close All Valves
· Pressure Test (45 Minutes @ 35Psi)
· Take Photo Of Gauge @ 45 Minutes Holding 35Psi
· Estimate Repair For Failed Pressure Test
· Clean Toilets
· Remove Water From Toilet Bowls
· Cap Water Line
· Pour Anti-Freeze In All Toilets/Sinks/Bathtubs/Traps/Drains
· Put On Toilet Wraps
· Post Winterization Stickers
· Post Winterization Sign In Window

Documentation : Contractors are Responsible for Reporting the Following

· Type of winterization completed
· Location water was shut off
· Any evidence of burst pipes/fixtures/freeze damage, including an eyeball estimate of damages if bid not provided to repair
· If all fixtures were drained, purged with compressed air, and anti-freeze added
· If the system held pressure
· If the boiler/heating system was drained, if applicable (steam/hot water winterizations only)
· If utilities are connected
· Indicate any work not completed and the reason for submitting a bid
· Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.


$60.00
De-winterization –. Submit with a signed copy of Winterization checklist ample before, during and after photos. This service is crucial to many properties closing “On time” with Home Buyer’s inspections. Please be mindful any delays could result in a buyer’s closing falling through.

Vendors performing de-winterizations are instructed to bypass minor issues which do not pose a threat to the preservation of the property. The de-winterization is to be completed in full within 48 hours and provide clear notes when closing out the work order to all issues as well as a bid for repairs. (300.00 Plumbing Allowable)

Open the supply valves under each sink, including the kitchen and bathrooms. Make sure the faucets handles are “closed”. Check the supply line to the refrigerator. If not connected to the unit, make sure to close the valve at the supply line.

Open the supply valve at the hot water heater.

Open the valve at the water meter. Open the valve a quarter turn every 5-10 seconds. This won’t “shock” the plumbing lines possibly causing a leak within the system.

Verify that the water heater is filling with water. Note: If this is an electrical water heater, DO NOT turn the power on to the tank until the tank is completely full.

Slowly turn the water on at each faucet in the home. Let the water run for several minutes to flush the lines. (10-20 minutes)

Slowly open the valve to each toilet. Flush to ensure it is functioning. Turn the water on at each
tub and shower fixture.
Walk around the house and check for leaks.

Check under sinks, at the water heater, the hose bibs, and check the basement or crawlspace for leaks.


Additional and Bid Services

Gutter Allowable – $100.00: Submit to AMS any minor repairs to gutters and downspouts up to Allowable. Submit with ample before and after photos to use allowable. (Work is approved after with proper Before and After Photos)

o Reattach hanging gutters with new brackets
o Replace missing downspouts / elbows (new)



Fence / Gates Allowable – $300.00: Submit with ample before and after photos to use allowable. (Work is approved after with proper Before and After Photos)

o Replacing Fence Slats missing
o Re-securing / Install new gate hardware to make operable (Exterior - No rust hardware)
o Replace missing sections of fencing with matching or like material
o Re-install loose or leaning sections of fence
o Install new fence post (4x4 fence post or galvanized with like to secure)



Field Services Landscaping Package – $250.00 (Package must be approved by AMS Prior to beginning work)

o 250.00 Base Landscaping Package
o All shrubs “decoratively” pruned in front view areas 
o Weed removal in all front view beds 
o Apply up to 2 cubic yards of mulch (which covers approximately 200 square feet of beds)
o Application of weed killer in the beds or additional “approved” mulch per cubic yard.
o $50.00 for additional approved mulch per cubic yard.


Roof/Gutter Package – $150.00 (Package must be approved by AMS Prior to beginning work)
1 Story = $150.00, 2 story = $200.00

o Clean leaves off roof
o Clean leaves/debris out of gutters
o Secure all pulled away/loose/leaning/fallen gutters
o Cut branches that touch or are within 1 foot of roof
o Inform broker of any major issues


Preventative board - (Package must be approved by Broker or AMS Prior to beginning work)
Routine Services
Routine Lawn / Snow - Every xx Days / seasonal


(AMS will distribute Schedule Monthly – listed Price per visit)
$30.00



Routine Cleaning – Every 25 Days / as needed





$19.00



Total Routine Service Fee





$49.00


----------



## SRT-Diesel

3 day turn around time and they take a 20% discount.


----------



## Cleanupman

SRT-Diesel said:


> AMS Fannie Mae Work Order Pricing Confirmation
> Reply to this email to confirm your acceptance of the pricing below
> Full Service
> 
> ALL AMS WORK ORDERS ISSUED AND COMPLETED WITH A DOLLAR AMOUNT IS SUBJECT TO A 20% DISCOUNT ON GROSS AMOUNT OF AUDITED INVOICE
> 
> SIGNATURE:
> 
> Initial Service Work Orders (Standard Area Pricing)
> 
> $110.00
> Cleaning Initial –. Submit with ample before and after photos.
> 
> IF utilities are off, the vendor must have a generator for electricity and capable of bringing your own water.
> 
> 72 Hours - All surfaces must be cleaned after Trash Removal to streak free condition. All non-painted wood surfaces in the interior are to be cleaned with a cleaning solution. Clean any surface including woodwork, baseboards, doors, faceplates, and all air conditioning and heating vents. Clean all shiny surfaces with appropriate cleaner as to enhance the shine. Mop floors, clean all bath & kitchen fixture and appliances. The Property will be “Ready to Show” once complete.
> 
> 72 Hours - Bathroom: Clean all kitchen and bathroom sinks, mirrors, toilets, tubs, and showers. Clean all mirrors and glass with commercial glass cleaner and don’t leave streaks. Wash and clean all vanities, cabinets, counter tops, towel bars and soap dishes.
> 
> Floors: Vacuum all carpeted floors; sprinkle a carpet freshener powder prior to vacuuming. All interior uncarpeted floors must be broom swept and wet mopped appropriate cleaning solution. Other floors, i.e., garages, carports, porches, patios, decks, stoops, storage sheds, etc. are to be swept clean, removing all dust & dirt particles. Clean fireplace or wood burning stove by removing ashes, sweeping firebox and hearth and closing damper.
> 
> Ceiling: Clean all light fixtures and ceiling fans. Remove dust and cobwebs from ceiling fans, ceiling corners and all other obvious areas.
> 
> 72 Hours - Kitchen: Clean all appliances with appropriate cleaning solution, rinsed with water, and dried. The oven/range will be cleaned using acceptable commercial oven cleaner. The oven cleaner will be thoroughly rinsed and wiped at the end of the cleaning. The refrigerator and freezer must be cleaned and free of any mildew and build up stains. Thoroughly clean inside and outside of the exhaust vent over the stove.
> 
> Laundry Room / utility room: Clean laundry room, and HVAC closets including under and top of water heater and around furnace. ONE AIR FRESHENER per WET ROOM dated. Please use the type shown below. DO NOT USE non-gel type air freshener.
> 
> 
> $290.00
> Trash Removal –. Submit with a signed Safety Hazard Checklist and ample before and after photos.
> 
> 72 Hours - Remove all trash and debris from the interior and the exterior of the property and from within all structures on the property (including, but not limited to porches, attics, garages, outlying buildings, storage sheds, decks, patios, crawl spaces, gutters, roof debris, etc.).
> 
> NOTE: In the event Contractor believes the value of the personal property exceeds $500 or has intrinsic personal value, then contact the Property Coordinator, prior to conducting a Trash Out and removing personal property.
> 
> 72 Hours - Regardless of quantity (up to 35 cubic yards)
> Interior of Property - To include basements, attics, store rooms, sheds, carports and garages. The removal and proper disposal of all debris, trash, personal effects. Call from site for approval of any freestanding appliances, floor coverings or fixtures unless they have been tagged/marked for removal.
> 
> Exterior of Property - Dispose of all debris and trash, rubble, fallen tree branches, abandoned vehicles, and any other objects such as discarded paper products, newspapers, fliers, glass, and wood.
> Materials of flammable, hazardous, or environmentally destructive nature shall be removed and disposed of in accordance with EPA guidelines and local codes and ordinances.
> 
> Any debris removal over (35 cubic yards) must be reported to your state representative. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.
> 
> Damaged window blinds, shades, curtains should be removed from windows and placed on the floor for removal. Remove appliances and/or building systems/components such as ranges, refrigerators, dishwashers, air conditioners, or carpeting that has been extensively damaged or soiled, are inoperable beyond the point where repair is a reasonable option. Do not remove items that have a useful life and value to buyer. Please report to your State Representative any Building Materials found at property.
> 
> 
> 
> $110.00
> Cash for Keys - Trash Removal –. Submit with ample before and after photos with Personal Property Checklist and safety hazard checklist.
> 
> The same scope of work as “Trash Removal” but this is a CFK property and the debris count IF ANY should be minimal. ONLY one trash removal or Cash for keys – Trash Removal work order will be issued per property (NOT BOTH).
> 
> Any debris removal over (8) cubic yards must be reported to your AMS State Representative with supporting photo documentation. Once confirmed over 8 cubic yards AMS will re-issue Trash-Removal at regular flat rate.
> 
> All services (Cleaning Initial, Landscaping Initial, Initial Trash out, and Winterization (when in season)) must be completed as per normal scope. Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.
> 
> 
> $85.00
> Landscaping Initial –. Submit with ample before and after photos.
> 
> 72 Hours - Each property will be maintained in a neat, presentable condition and make sure the lawn has a well “MANICURED” look with good curb appeal. Ensure that the property is in the “ready to show” condition that is required at all times. Problems should be noted during routine services should be supported with digital photographs.
> 
> 72 Hours - Remove and dispose of all refuse, debris, junk, leaves, lawn paraphernalia and other objects not ordinarily kept on a lot. Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway to a minimum of 8 feet above ground level, no tree limbs are to touch the roof or the house. Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. Trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush. Cut to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½. Do not leave any grass clippings on top of the lawn, Ensure all clippings are bagged. All trash/debris must be removed from the site and disposed of at a refuse site (no illegal dumping will be tolerated). Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways. Use a string trimmer to trim around foundations, fences and other construction that would normally require trimming.
> 
> 
> $70.00
> Winterization –. Submit with ample before and after photos. (Plumbing Repairs require AMS approval)
> 
> Northern States – 9/1 to 5/1 and Southern States- 10/1 to 4/1
> 
> 24 Hours - Winterization is required; all properties must be winterized between October 1st and March 31st for Southern States. Properties in Northern territories will be winterized and/or re-winterized from September 1st to April 31st.
> 
> NOTE: CA Vendors – Water Heaters require strapping year round
> 
> 24 Hours - All water will be shut off at the water meter and water meter is connected as permitted by local codes and ordinances. All faucets and access points are to be opened; All pipes are to be drained and then have remaining water forcibly evacuated using compressed air
> Shut all faucets, valves and access points and pressurize system to 35 PSI. Systems must hold 35 PSI for 30 minutes to pass a pressure test.
> 
> De-energize water heater, attach hose and drain into floor drain or outside. Close drain upon completion. Deposit NON-TOXIC antifreeze (propylene glycol - pink in color) in all drains, p-traps, dishwashers, toilet bowls, toilet tanks, and water collection points in the plumbing system.
> 
> Take Before Photos Of Winterization/De-Winterization/Securing
> 
> Install All Proper Signage
> 
> · Turn Off Water At Meter / or supply (well)
> · Turn Off Breaker / Gas To Water Heater
> · Set Thermostat To 55
> · Open All Valves
> · Drain Water Heater
> · Hook Up Air Compressor
> · Blow Lines With Air Compressor
> · Close All Valves
> · Pressure Test (45 Minutes @ 35Psi)
> · Take Photo Of Gauge @ 45 Minutes Holding 35Psi
> · Estimate Repair For Failed Pressure Test
> · Clean Toilets
> · Remove Water From Toilet Bowls
> · Cap Water Line
> · Pour Anti-Freeze In All Toilets/Sinks/Bathtubs/Traps/Drains
> · Put On Toilet Wraps
> · Post Winterization Stickers
> · Post Winterization Sign In Window
> 
> Documentation : Contractors are Responsible for Reporting the Following
> 
> · Type of winterization completed
> · Location water was shut off
> · Any evidence of burst pipes/fixtures/freeze damage, including an eyeball estimate of damages if bid not provided to repair
> · If all fixtures were drained, purged with compressed air, and anti-freeze added
> · If the system held pressure
> · If the boiler/heating system was drained, if applicable (steam/hot water winterizations only)
> · If utilities are connected
> · Indicate any work not completed and the reason for submitting a bid
> · Before, during, and after photo documentation must support all work completed.
> 
> 
> $60.00
> De-winterization –. Submit with a signed copy of Winterization checklist ample before, during and after photos. This service is crucial to many properties closing “On time” with Home Buyer’s inspections. Please be mindful any delays could result in a buyer’s closing falling through.
> 
> Vendors performing de-winterizations are instructed to bypass minor issues which do not pose a threat to the preservation of the property. The de-winterization is to be completed in full within 48 hours and provide clear notes when closing out the work order to all issues as well as a bid for repairs. (300.00 Plumbing Allowable)
> 
> Open the supply valves under each sink, including the kitchen and bathrooms. Make sure the faucets handles are “closed”. Check the supply line to the refrigerator. If not connected to the unit, make sure to close the valve at the supply line.
> 
> Open the supply valve at the hot water heater.
> 
> Open the valve at the water meter. Open the valve a quarter turn every 5-10 seconds. This won’t “shock” the plumbing lines possibly causing a leak within the system.
> 
> Verify that the water heater is filling with water. Note: If this is an electrical water heater, DO NOT turn the power on to the tank until the tank is completely full.
> 
> Slowly turn the water on at each faucet in the home. Let the water run for several minutes to flush the lines. (10-20 minutes)
> 
> Slowly open the valve to each toilet. Flush to ensure it is functioning. Turn the water on at each
> tub and shower fixture.
> Walk around the house and check for leaks.
> 
> Check under sinks, at the water heater, the hose bibs, and check the basement or crawlspace for leaks.
> 
> 
> Additional and Bid Services
> 
> Gutter Allowable – $100.00: Submit to AMS any minor repairs to gutters and downspouts up to Allowable. Submit with ample before and after photos to use allowable. (Work is approved after with proper Before and After Photos)
> 
> o Reattach hanging gutters with new brackets
> o Replace missing downspouts / elbows (new)
> 
> 
> 
> Fence / Gates Allowable – $300.00: Submit with ample before and after photos to use allowable. (Work is approved after with proper Before and After Photos)
> 
> o Replacing Fence Slats missing
> o Re-securing / Install new gate hardware to make operable (Exterior - No rust hardware)
> o Replace missing sections of fencing with matching or like material
> o Re-install loose or leaning sections of fence
> o Install new fence post (4x4 fence post or galvanized with like to secure)
> 
> 
> 
> Field Services Landscaping Package – $250.00 (Package must be approved by AMS Prior to beginning work)
> 
> o 250.00 Base Landscaping Package
> o All shrubs “decoratively” pruned in front view areas
> o Weed removal in all front view beds
> o Apply up to 2 cubic yards of mulch (which covers approximately 200 square feet of beds)
> o Application of weed killer in the beds or additional “approved” mulch per cubic yard.
> o $50.00 for additional approved mulch per cubic yard.
> 
> 
> Roof/Gutter Package – $150.00 (Package must be approved by AMS Prior to beginning work)
> 1 Story = $150.00, 2 story = $200.00
> 
> o Clean leaves off roof
> o Clean leaves/debris out of gutters
> o Secure all pulled away/loose/leaning/fallen gutters
> o Cut branches that touch or are within 1 foot of roof
> o Inform broker of any major issues
> 
> 
> Preventative board - (Package must be approved by Broker or AMS Prior to beginning work)
> Routine Services
> Routine Lawn / Snow - Every xx Days / seasonal
> 
> 
> (AMS will distribute Schedule Monthly – listed Price per visit)
> $30.00
> 
> 
> 
> Routine Cleaning – Every 25 Days / as needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $19.00
> 
> 
> 
> Total Routine Service Fee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $49.00



In my experience with FNMA properties you will go broke..especially on the front end of the process. Our FNMA properties for three years we did them averaged 32.5 cyds per property...dump fees alone will break you, Not to mention the man hours that are being required...35 yards is 800 minimum...should be a minimum of 875...

If you agree to this good luck you'll need more than there is to go around...
However....you received this and were told/asked/informed that 9-1-13 is the go date???


----------



## hammerhead

SRT-Diesel said:


> It's confirmed AMS got it.
> $220 flat for upto 30 cubes.
> $110 flat for cleaning regardless of size and how dirty it is.
> $85 for lawn no negotiating.
> 
> Good luck guys.


$19 maid refresh??????????????
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Cleanupman said:


> In my experience with FNMA properties you will go broke..especially on the front end of the process. Our FNMA properties for three years we did them averaged 32.5 cyds per property...dump fees alone will break you, Not to mention the man hours that are being required...35 yards is 800 minimum...should be a minimum of 875...
> 
> If you agree to this good luck you'll need more than there is to go around...
> However....you received this and were told/asked/informed that 9-1-13 is the go date???


Correct, cyprexx loses it August 31st.


----------



## Cleanupman

SRT-Diesel said:


> Correct, cyprexx loses it August 31st.


Now I understand why they ave been sniffing around here...

If those will be the numbers here $388 after the discount...no way those numbers work here...

One thing that Contractors have an out on here It is illegal to do wints here unless you're a licensed plumber...in Nevada that is...
So they can get out from under that...but the rest of the numbers will be very hard pressed to make work...


----------



## Cleanupman

Something to consider...

These numbers do not comply with the Service Contract Act nor Davis -Bacon...


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Cleanupman said:


> Something to consider...
> 
> These numbers do not comply with the Service Contract Act nor Davis -Bacon...


Meaning?


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> In my experience with FNMA properties you will go broke..especially on the front end of the process. Our FNMA properties for three years we did them averaged 32.5 cyds per property...dump fees alone will break you, Not to mention the man hours that are being required...35 yards is 800 minimum...should be a minimum of 875...
> 
> If you agree to this good luck you'll need more than there is to go around...
> However....you received this and were told/asked/informed that 9-1-13 is the go date???






My reply to this email


> AMS Fannie Mae Work Order Pricing Confirmation
> Reply to this email to confirm your acceptance of the pricing below


 would be to "screw off". 


No one with any business savvy is going to take on work at those prices, they are not even beer money prices.

And THEN take 20% off???????? Talk about doing the contractors dry and raw. 

I knew AMS was greedy way back when they first appeared on the market and were offering the prices they were a few years back.


----------



## npm

Did ONE initial service job for AMS in May. Still haven't recieved payment. Had two of my cleaning girls on site for two days ( btw my other realtor clients love they're work) get notice that I failed my QC inspection from A2Z. Declining to pay initial landscaping because no edging but its an urban area row home there's no where to edge. Trying to get paid for my overage of cyd removal sent all dump receipts and photo of my box truck loaded with tape measurements. 

The only time I've received a response is when I state I'll contact the broker and fannie about non payment. Two things can take place 1. file for lien 2. I'll be dropping the debris back off at the property and/or they're offices in Bristol ( only hour drive).

Rant over


----------



## Irnhrse5

These prices are the reason we don't perform REO services.


----------



## Wannabe

These prices are why we perform no services but for direct and brokers...or private party.


----------



## SRT-Diesel

Can't wait to see what these houses look like.


----------



## Cleanupman

SRT-Diesel said:


> Meaning?


You will be worknig for less than the Federal Minimum Wage....

Do you know whow to perform break even analysis, Break Even Points...how to enter the information into a cash flow and determine profit and loss????

I have moved into the consultation arena and have a package of pre-programed spread sheets for this...


----------



## SRT-Diesel

You should send it my way!


----------



## JDRM

hammerhead said:


> $19 maid refresh??????????????
> :lol::lol::lol:


Plus 20% discount.....:whistling2:


----------



## Gypsos

Cleanupman said:


> You will be worknig for less than the Federal Minimum Wage....
> 
> Do you know whow to perform break even analysis, Break Even Points...how to enter the information into a cash flow and determine profit and loss????
> 
> I have moved into the consultation arena and have a package of pre-programed spread sheets for this...


How much do they cost?


----------



## REOmadness

Cleanupman said:


> You will be worknig for less than the Federal Minimum Wage....
> 
> Do you know whow to perform break even analysis, Break Even Points...how to enter the information into a cash flow and determine profit and loss????
> 
> I have moved into the consultation arena and have a package of pre-programed spread sheets for this...


 I use a spreadsheet to figure my trip charge and travel expense. I would be happy to send it to anyone with excel.


----------



## Cleanupman

Gypsos said:


> How much do they cost?


After I made mention I looked...was provided ...the rules...
I hope this is not out of bounds...I will have this information on the website in the next 48 hours...
I PROMISE no more shameless self promotions on the boards MODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whistling2::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PPC

Is there anyone over 25 years old working at AMS?


----------



## PropPresPro

PPC said:


> Is there anyone over 25 years old working at AMS?


I heard there is an old man over in accounting. He's 33.


----------

